# Where can I download driver for my nic card/ PCI device?



## saltflyz (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm an extreme newby, so please be nice. Bottom line- Dell with win/xp desktop with verizon dsl. I couldn't connect to internet and after lots of painful phone calls, Verizon realized that somehow I need to reinstall my nic card driver. When I turn the computer on- a "new found hardware wizard" box appears. It searches for an update for my PCI device and can't connect to the internet to search for it. I have all of my system CD's that came with the Dell system and I feel as though I have searched them in the D drive and it still can't find the PCI device. Any thoughts? Is there a website I can go to with the laptop, download the driver and then save to CD to transfer to the desktop? Thanks very much in advance for any and all help. I hope I gave you folks enough info.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Try http://www.driverguide.com/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First stop would be Dell, they have a support section where you can download all the software and the like for your system. If it's a Dell, they have the drivers.


----------

